# The ole days



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Kent Whitten said:


> We live in an old farm house and live daily with cool old stuff. Sometimes I lose the appreciation of it. Lots of people come here and are amazed at how good condition things are that are decades, if not centuries old. Somewhere up in the attic are the original gas light fixtures.
> 
> I'm not sure what year this was made, but my mom remembers warming her feet in the oven part as a kid. I am the 6th generation to live here at the farm. We use this daily, it's quite the nice fireplace. Heats great.


My great grandmother had one of sorts and it was cast iron and built into the house in a brick rangehood. Her husband bought the house she used to look at from the hospital she worked at as a nurse. I remember it being stinking hot in the summer in the kitchen and having to go get coal for it and her calling us racial slurs from the coal dust "aye look atchye, coupla wee ******s yous are". She grew all her vegetables in the backyard and cooked everything in the coal range. Her griddle scones and pikelets with fresh cream and jam were to die for.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

chewy said:


> My great grandmother had one of sorts and it was cast iron and built into the house in a brick rangehood. Her husband bought the house she used to look at from the hospital she worked at as a nurse. I remember it being stinking hot in the summer in the kitchen and having to go get coal for it and her calling us racial slurs from the coal dust "aye look atchye, coupla wee ******s yous are". She grew all her vegetables in the backyard and cooked everything in the coal range. Her griddle scones and pikelets with fresh cream and jam were to die for.


Did your Granny ever chop the head off a chicken while you stood there in amazement watching it run all over the yard with no head?? Mine did!:laughing:

That was some good fried chicken tho! I never cared for the fresh cows milk...That was nasty.I can still taste It..


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

blacktop said:


> Did your Granny ever chop the head off a chicken while you stood there in amazement watching it run all over the yard with no head?? Mine did!:laughing: That was some good fried chicken tho! I never cared for the fresh cows milk...That was nasty.I can still taste It..


I grew up in a house that was 140 years old. Parents farmed old school too. 

Can't stand fresh cows milk. Drank it growing up and never cared for the taste. 

Never chopped heads off, but we used to kill a few hundred every fall. Some ours, some for friends and neighbours. A few years that was the only income from October to December. 

My great grandmother cooked on a Woodstove her whole life. Had an electric range but wouldn't use it.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Some of the houses in the town I grew up in. One of the oldest parts of Canada


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

blacktop said:


> Did your Granny ever chop the head off a chicken while you stood there in amazement watching it run all over the yard with no head?? Mine did!:laughing: That was some good fried chicken tho! I never cared for the fresh cows milk...That was nasty.I can still taste It..


I love fresh cows milk! I grew up in Norway, and my best friends family had a farm we uses to visit. Fresh cows milk in the morning, and home brewed beer and liquor in the evening!


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

blacktop said:


> Did your Granny ever chop the head off a chicken while you stood there in amazement watching it run all over the yard with no head?? Mine did!:laughing:
> 
> That was some good fried chicken tho! I never cared for the fresh cows milk...That was nasty.I can still taste It..


Nah but mum reckons her granddad did that alot.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Reg said:


> You guys would love an illustrated book by Eric Sloane called Diary of a Early American Boy. My favorite book of all time. So many good illustrations of early tools and explanations on how things were built and used. Here is the link. Go to the "look inside" to get a glimpse.
> http://www.amazon.com/Diary-Early-American-Eric-Sloane/dp/1887840516






For those interested,here is a free download for that interesting book.

Enjoy !

http://obcenij.wordpress.com/2013/06/27/download-diary-of-an-early-american-boy-1805/


----------



## Reg (Dec 15, 2013)

PBS did a great series called Frontier House.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-prRxB1ggg



They followed three family groups that agreed to live as homesteaders did in the state of Montana on the American frontier in 1883. Each family was expected to establish a homestead and complete the tasks necessary to prepare for the harsh Montana winter. At the end of the series, each family was judged by a panel of experts and historians on their likelihood of survival for each group. It was brilliant. It made me and my hubby look at the way we live and evaluate our material possessions. It also reminded me to appreciate our modern conveniences.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

blacktop said:


> .....


It pretty interesting that little latch hook has worn a groove in the wood over time :blink:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

fjn said:


> For those interested,here is a free download for that interesting book.
> 
> Enjoy !
> 
> http://obcenij.wordpress.com/2013/06/27/download-diary-of-an-early-american-boy-1805/


Thanks - Link no workie. If you get a working one, I'd like to tke a look-see at this myself.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

FramingPro said:


> It pretty interesting that little latch hook has worn a groove in the wood over time :blink:


What's weird is that latch was on the outside of the door There was another on the inside.:blink:

The old place turned out half decent...For a rental.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

blacktop said:


> What's weird is that latch was on the outside of the door There was another on the inside.:blink:
> 
> The old place turned out half decent...For a rental.


Next time we're talking about judging people by their trucks, show them these pics, instead of that POS beater of yours.

I like your work, BT.:thumbsup:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Next time we're talking about judging people by their trucks, show them these pics, instead of that POS beater of yours.
> 
> I like your work, BT.:thumbsup:


I'm not all too proud of that one TBH....But Thanks !!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cutonce (Oct 1, 2010)

Ive been away from the site for a few weeks. I love the old stuff too. I've posted a few threads on the construction part of the forum about various building practices I've seen around the world. These were some you might find interesting from Australia.

This is a hand operated table saw from cira 1874









And I love these lockset's from an old hotel in far northern Queensland.



























Or how about a bit of history from Sri Lanka.

A beautiful set of doors from the Portuguese era.









Another old door and lockset from the 1600's









And an amazingly elegant window latch from the same period.


















I think if you look up my profile you should be able to find your way to some of my threads with other pictures.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

While we are talking old stuff,check this out !



http://www.barnstablestove.com/html/stoves.htm


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

In our store in Lapeer, those knobs fetch $75/pair.

Before Detroit was called "The Motor City" it was called the "Stove Capital of the World". Likewise, Flint was known as "Carriage Town" because of it's mass-produced carriages and wagons, which is what Willy Durant's company was doing before he started General Motors.

http://www.michmarkers.com/startup.asp?startpage=S0661.htm

http://www.hal.state.mi.us/mhc/museum/explore/museums/hismus/prehist/manufac/carriage.html


----------



## OW! My thumb (Feb 12, 2009)

...


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

i love it too....hate fixing it or tying into it though


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

SamM said:


> View attachment 106444
> 
> 
> Some of the houses in the town I grew up in. One of the oldest parts of Canada
> ...




I'm going to say Windsor, Antigonish or Truro....


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Reg said:


> PBS did a great series called Frontier House.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-prRxB1ggg
> 
> 
> 
> They followed three family groups that agreed to live as homesteaders did in the state of Montana on the American frontier in 1883.


I saw most of that. The California couple drove me nuts - whine whine whine. How anyone could wind up having their teenage daughters walking around in snow in night gowns, no socks, panties, nothing, is beyond me. Too lazy to wash clothes - amazing.

Old style living isn't all that fascinating to me. I grew up with people that still had to hand pump water, use outhouses, and cooked and heated with wood, grew their own crops and raised chickens, sheep, etc. The kids had the joy of doing much of the work.


----------

